# Mail Order Archery Shops



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Heights Archery in Winnipeg

www.archerybymail.com


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo does mailorder as well... 

www.bow-shop.com

What are you looking for?


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Heights in Winnipeg and I think Heartland would ship also Maxtor! If not try triggers and bow possibly or the Wolf's Den.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

shootthewhatnow said:


> The Bow Shop in Waterloo does mailorder as well...
> 
> www.bow-shop.com
> 
> What are you looking for?


 I'm trying to find Horton Limb Tunerz and Horton won't ship to Canada. (Pretty sad) They gave me a couple dealers here but their dealers don't carry them either...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Monsen's in Peterborough is a Horton distributor, so you could probably get the guys at Saugeen Shafts to find them for you.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gagnons in Oshawa has them in stock and will ship.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

peregrine82 said:


> Gagnons in Oshawa has them in stock and will ship.


 Couldn't find the Limb Tunerz on their site but I contacted them to see if they have them......

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

There should be 2 packages on the pegs above the shooting gloves at Gagnons. 905-725-5798 option 3 for archery dept.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

crazymoose said:


> There should be 2 packages on the pegs above the shooting gloves at Gagnons. 905-725-5798 option 3 for archery dept.


 Randy got back to me and yes, they do have 2 in stock. Thanks for the info crazymoose and peregrine82


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

So to update this, ended up getting them from Randy at Gagnon Sports and also picked up another item I was looking for that he ended up having on sale  Just want to add that Randy was great to deal with and I would recommend these guys to everyone!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've bought from them before too. Good guys.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

you forgot about Moosemeat archery,got them 30.00


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Just picked up a couple of dozen Victory arrows from Doug at Moosemeat Archery (www.moosemeatarcherysupply.com). Fantastic service and pricing and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Maxtor, you can ship any package to the Bluewater Ferry in Sombra. It is a Michigan address, and they'll hold it until you pick it up. I do it all the time. You do have to pay $5, but it saves tonnes of time and headaches. I find US sellers/ companies are much happier shipping to an American address. You just have to walk your package through customs. I have never paid duty or tax doing this. They rarely know what any of the archery products I bring through even are!
- Lancerman


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

lancerman60 said:


> Maxtor, you can ship any package to the Bluewater Ferry in Sombra. It is a Michigan address, and they'll hold it until you pick it up. I do it all the time. You do have to pay $5, but it saves tonnes of time and headaches. I find US sellers/ companies are much happier shipping to an American address. You just have to walk your package through customs. I have never paid duty or tax doing this. They rarely know what any of the archery products I bring through even are!
> - Lancerman


 I'll have to keep that in mind......thanks Lancerman


----------

